
A Full-Motion-Video Consulting Detective - polm23
https://www.filfre.net/2017/10/a-full-motion-video-consulting-detective/
======
scribu
I feel like Black Mirror Bandersnatch gets closer to the promise of
interactive video. You get choices which lead to meaningfully different
endings. And you get a little reward for playing it through multiple times.
:-)

------
coderintherye
Surprised the article didn't mention "Gabriel Knight: The Beast Within" which
did, in my opinion, a fairly good job at creating an engaging interactive
video experience

